# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  How to get rid of water flea from shrimps tank

## tew.briansg

:Blah: 

Hi Bros

I have this problem for quite sometime , can anyone advise a way to get rid of the water flea. 

Thanks

----------


## stormhawk

:Blah: 

What kind of water flea are you referring to? There are many microscopic animals that usually fit the description of "water flea". If you are referring to Daphnia/Moina, a single guppy is enough to eat them all.

----------


## Fuzzy

The problem is the single guppy is enough to eat all your shrimplets also   :Grin: 

I also have this problem with my 3ft I just restarted recently. They came in moss I bought from NA.

----------


## stormhawk

Some losses are inevitable in the quest to get rid of the "fleas".  :Evil:

----------


## Fuzzy

I haven't put any shrimp in the tank yet, but I don't feel right about buying guppies just to clear the tank of water fleas...

I guess I could give them up for adoption after I was done. I am planning to move my Boraras Brigattae into the tank, but they're so useless at eating pests  :Opps:

----------


## edwardchuajh

Aren't those guys pretty harmless? Cute to watch too  :Smile:

----------


## juke

Try adding in 1 pc of guppy or mollie to clear up the fleas. You can remove it once the infestation is over.

----------


## tew.briansg

okie guys thanks for the advice , try putting in a guppy but ended up mu shrimplets in danger too. Haizzzzzzzzz ..

Any medical can help ????

By the way the water flea is white in color !!! Any advice ???

Rgds 

Brian

----------


## stormhawk

Fuzzy, the brigittae can clear up Daphnia, Moina and Cyclops real fast. They seem to attack those seed shrimp too. Another fish to consider for such clean up duty - Dario dario aka Scarlet Badis. Those tiny guys just love to eat these "pods".

brian,

There is no medication available to clear them, without risking harm to your shrimp and plants. Let the guppy do the job and fish it out when you are done. Some "water flea" are white color to the naked eye. If it's circular in shape with tiny "fans" at the sides and top or bottom, they are Daphnia/Moina or some other macrothricid. If you see that it has 2 antenna and small appendages at the bottom, they're Cyclops.

----------


## Fuzzy

I'll try dario dario, I'm feeding my brigattae freeze dried daphnia. I think my seed shrimp must taste bad or something, cos I have a plague of them atm, even my galaxies won't eat them, grrrrrrrrr

----------


## xaine

I've used guppy/endler fries, they won't attack shrimplets as it is a little big for the fries mouth. Of course, you have to catch them out then they get larger. My shrimp tank has shrimplets living happily with the fries without much issue, the shrimps and shrimplets won't even evade when the guppy swims by.

----------


## stormhawk

Wow Fuzzy you got some picky Galaxies. Mine gobble up anything tiny that moves, even those puny worms. The survivors dare not move out of the substrate and onto the glass walls.  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

tew, do you have a seperate tank?

You could fish out the shrimplets into that tank say a 1ft tank whilst the guppy is busy cleaning the main tank. After that, do a swop over. Meantime, the guppy can be in a bucket whilst you transfer the shrimplets. This way you can let the guppy perform 1 day guard duty out of 7 days. The 1ft should just come with a water pump and a simple sponge filter. No motorised one. Simple setup. Guppy can feed micro pellet, should not cloud the 1ft tank also. Hope this helps.

----------


## Fuzzy

> Wow Fuzzy you got some picky Galaxies. Mine gobble up anything tiny that moves, even those puny worms. The survivors dare not move out of the substrate and onto the glass walls.


More like lazy galaxies  :Sad: 
Then again I think they might have been too busy eating my Malayan shrimplets to care about less tasty food  :Knockout:

----------


## unholy1

These pests has destroyed my mosses too...

----------


## felix_fx2

> More like lazy galaxies 
> Then again I think they might have been too busy eating my Malayan shrimplets to care about less tasty food


Shrimplets must taste much better  :Grin: .
I am using a pair of guppy, work well even ate white worms.

----------


## Kenng

What happen for me is these flea like to stay on my sponge filter.
So I took out the sponge filter 2 to 3 times and wash them, all the water flea removed.

----------


## photo-file

yes, using guppy/endler fries worked, they clean up the fleas and does not harm the shrimps.

----------

